# iPhone 13 mini: maintenant ou plus tard ?



## Spiritus (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Cela fait un moment que je lorgne sur le 13 mini (j'ai actuellement un iPhone 11). Je sais qu'Apple a pour habitude de maintenir à son catalogue les modèles non "pros" de l'année précédente, avec une baisse de prix. 

Toutefois, dans le contexte actuel et avec la disparition de ce format dans la prochaine gamme d'iPhones, pensez-vous qu'il soit possible qu'Apple les maintiennent au même tarif, voire les retire purement et simplement de son catalogue (j'ai pour habitude d'acheter mes produits Apple en Apple store, c'est pour cela que je n'ai pas évoqué les revendeurs) ?

En bref, je fonce dès maintenant ou bien je n'ai rien à perdre à attendre un mois ou deux ?


----------



## Croustibapt (6 Août 2022)

Je compte aussi acheter un 13 mini, et perso j'ai fais le choix d'attendre quelques mois car je pense pouvoir le trouver moins cher sur Amazon ou à la Fnac d'ici 6 mois.

Concernant l'achat en apple store, c'est plus délicat. Soit vous l'achetez maintenant, soit c'est la roulette russe. C'est vraiment pas dit qu'Apple continue de le vendre d'ici quelques mois. Si jamais ils décident de continuer à le vendre, le prix devrait baisser d'environ 50 à 100€.


----------



## Spiritus (6 Août 2022)

C'est bien ce que je me disais, les meilleures affaires arriveront sûrement du côté des revendeurs (je me souviens avoir vu le 12 mini à des prix très intéressants ces derniers temps). Merci pour votre réponse !


----------



## Croustibapt (7 Août 2022)

Spiritus a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je me disais, les meilleures affaires arriveront sûrement du côté des revendeurs (je me souviens avoir vu le 12 mini à des prix très intéressants ces derniers temps). Merci pour votre réponse !



Ah mais le 12 mini 64GB était régulièrement soldé à 600-650€ au printemps 2021 à la Fnac, à croire qu'il ne s'est pas très bien vendu. Bizarrement ce n'est pas la même histoire pour le 13 mini pour l'instant, on n'a toujours pas vu beaucoup d'offres intéressantes pour le modèle de base. Je ne perds pas espoir pour autant, d'ici 6 mois - 1 an on devrait pouvoir le trouver à des tarifs intéressants. Il ne faut pas hésiter à regarder chez son opérateur, des fois ils peuvent proposer des iPhones récents à des prix intéressants.


----------



## Croustibapt (10 Septembre 2022)

Hello, si certains sont intéressés par le 13 mini, regardez un peu les offres sur les sites marchands hors Apple. Je viens de me prendre un 13 mini 128GB neuf pour un peu plus de 700€. J'ai revendu mon 12 mini 64GB pour 600€ (l'état vraiment impeccable et la coque magsafe ont joué en la faveur de mon annonce LBC). Normalement je garde toujours mon matériel pour des années, mais 64GB étaient trop justes pour mon usage, et comme le format mini est voué à disparaitre, je me suis dis que 100€ n'était pas un prix déconnant pour avoir le double de stockage + l'ultime version du format mini (très important pour moi car j'ai de petites mains et je déteste les grands téléphones). Seule concession pour le prix, la couleur rose. Mais ayant gardé un iPhone SE rose pendant quasi 5 ans, je suis habitué à cette couleur!


----------



## Spiritus (11 Septembre 2022)

Croustibapt a dit:


> Je compte aussi acheter un 13 mini, et perso j'ai fais le choix d'attendre quelques mois car je pense pouvoir le trouver moins cher sur Amazon ou à la Fnac d'ici 6 mois.
> 
> Concernant l'achat en apple store, c'est plus délicat. Soit vous l'achetez maintenant, soit c'est la roulette russe. C'est vraiment pas dit qu'Apple continue de le vendre d'ici quelques mois. Si jamais ils décident de continuer à le vendre, le prix devrait baisser d'environ 50 à 100€.


Bon, finalement ils le gardent au catalogue...mais sans baisse de prix ! Tant pis, je l'achèterai ailleurs.


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Septembre 2022)

Je ne pense pas à la baisse de prix vu le contexte actuel, valeur de l'euro face au $...


----------



## Spiritus (11 Septembre 2022)

Il y aura probablement des réductions en fin d'année ! Hâte de me délester de mon iPhone 11.


----------



## Croustibapt (11 Septembre 2022)

Clairement oui, il devrait y avoir de belles offres en fin d'année / début d'année prochaine chez les revendeurs et les opérateurs pour le 13 mini. J'ai craqué maintenant car j'ai eu un bel alignement de planètes, mon annonce LBC ayant trouvé preneur en 48h à un excellent prix et ayant eu une offre plutôt intéressante pour un 13 mini rose. Si ça n'avait pas été le cas, j'aurai attendu la fin de l'année au moins!


----------

